# Lure Question



## KYtrapper (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a lure question about trapping. I usually trap for stuff such as **** and use stuff such as fish or somthing sweet as bait but I'm not having much luck so I decided to use a commercial lure just as a change up in one of my sets. I bought some stuff the other day and was wondering if anybody had ever used the stuff or knew anybody that had and was wondering if anybody knew if it was any good. The stuff is by Marsyadas and is called 1000 Midnight Mist. The bottle says,"An exotic blend producing a food/call attraction to all furbearers, land and water alike." I was wondering if anybody knew if it was any good or not. I was also wondering how much to use in a dirthole set. This is my first time ever using store bought lure and I just don't know a whole lot about it. Thanks in advance, KYtrapper


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Marsyada puts out some good stuff. Use a cap full or more. It's almost impossible to over lure a ****. You could also try a good **** gland lure. Towards breeding season alot of **** will walk by food lures and baits because their intrest is on finding a mate. This is when a gland lure may pay off.


----------



## KYtrapper (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for the advice ND trapper. Tommorow I'm planning to put out a couple of sets with the lure I bought. I'm also planning to get some of the gland lure pretty soon like you mentioned. Thanks again, KYtrapper


----------



## Ill Trapper (Oct 23, 2004)

If you take your lure and mix it with vasaline with no scent it will cut it and make it last longer. I use this on a q-tip inside a small hole or ontop of a backing or under it. I like paste type lures and baits since I can cut them and make them last longer which saves me money by not buying as much

Scott
"ILL Trapper"


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I have to respectively disagree with mixing your lure with vasaline. Vasaline will actually lock in the odor of your lure and will hinder it's effectiveness. Colder temps will just make it worst.


----------

